# How are you showing support fro Team GB?



## HHnewsdesk (3 August 2012)

As the title says we want to know how you're showing your support for our riders in Greenwich. Whether you're sporting red, white and blue hair or have painted your horse gold we want to see your pictures.
Please forward to Charlotte_white@ipcmedia.com today!


----------



## daveismycat (3 August 2012)

The Humphrey cat _loves_ dressage.  This is him watching Gal and Totilas in 2010:







This was him yesterday showing his support for Carl and Laura:


----------



## paulineh (3 August 2012)

Flag on my LR ,tee shirt , cap ,pin badge and th lion soft toy.

Watching as much as I can


----------



## supagran (3 August 2012)

I work in an office and I'm wearing my Team GB polo shirt to work EVERYDAY for the duration of the Olympics - and yes I am washing it each evening and putting it back on the following day.  Several people have asked where I got the polo shirt from and said it looks very patriotic!


----------



## ladyt25 (3 August 2012)

Well, I shall be at Greenwich on Monday for the Showjumping 2nd rounds, flags in tow!


----------

